# 1996 Royale (Ducato) - 12v Fridge Not Working?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

Tried "Electrical" but no joy there . . . . . . .

We have a 1996 Swift Royale 590 (Ducato Based) and we have an issue with the fridge on the 12v (Whilst the engine is running)

The red lamp on the rocker switch has gone out and I don't know if the fridge is actually cooling / maintaining temp. as we only do relatively short trips right now, though there's a biggie coming up soon, so we need it working for sure.

Firstly, where are the fuses located please and what rating are they, to help identify? (I've checked any fuses I could find near the vehicle battery and they seem ok) Are there any other fuses lurking?

B) How can I check if the current is getting to the fridge, without removing the whole unit?

3) Could it be anything else amiss? Any ideas please, from the Swift mob who built the ship?  

Thanks


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Double-entendre the fuses for the fridge are located in the engine bay, the fridge fuse should be a 15A (BLUE) I would also check the relay that is located next to the fuses.
There should be two relays, you could swap them over to see if the problem swaps over (the second relay controls the split charging)

I hope this helps, but please let us know how you get on.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Sargent said:


> Hi Double-entendre the fuses for the fridge are located in the engine bay, the fridge fuse should be a 15A (BLUE) I would also check the relay that is located next to the fuses.
> There should be two relays, you could swap them over to see if the problem swaps over (the second relay controls the split charging)
> 
> I hope this helps, but please let us know how you get on.
> ...


did as you suggested with the relays but same issue. Checked the fuses but all intact, so I whipped the fridge out to get to the wires at the back of the 12v switch and one of them was corroded!  Cleaned it up a bit and normal service is resumed.

thanks for your help


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

That is good news that you are sorted.

Best regards

Ian


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Sargent said:


> That is good news that you are sorted.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Ian


Well, I thought we were sorted 

we still have intermittant problems and still need help!

see this post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-109110-.html

thanks


----------



## sanandreas (Jul 26, 2008)

*intermittent 12 volt to fridge*

I had a similar problem - I levered the rocker switch out of the fridge to check the 12 volt supply with ignition on, which was okay!

I checked the ohm reading of the switch - one side was zero ohms the other 4 ohms!

Squirted switch cleaner into the switch body and switched several times - re-checked ohm reading, then it also read zero.

I've not had any problems since (9 months)

I also had similar problems with a previous van and the fridge mains switch but I had to take the switch out of its case and clean the points.

Of course I could have bought a new switch from Rapid or Farnell.

Something for you to try.


----------

